# Promotion



## Jas (Jun 6, 2002)

Just wanted to blow my own horn, I was promoted to blue belt today in Nihon Goshin Aikido!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2002)

Congratulations!

Where in Buffalo are you? I'm posting from the office at Horizon Martial Arts on Center Rd. in West Seneca, where I'm visiting.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2002)

Hey, Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## Yari (Jun 7, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!

What did you show, and how long did it take, and what's the next step?

/Yari


----------



## Seig (Jun 7, 2002)

Congratulations!  Keep up the hard work!:cheers:


----------



## kimura (Jun 13, 2002)

Is there any belt colors in Aikido in Canada or is it US you come from ??

In Japan and in Europe I have never seen this !


----------



## arnisador (Jun 13, 2002)

In my experience you don't usually see colored belts--or belts of any kind, actually--for the _kyu_ grades in Aikido.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 21, 2002)

How does the belt ranking system in Aikido work?  What are the
step colors?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *How does the belt ranking system in Aikido work?  What are the
> step colors? *



I think colored belts generally are not used apart from the black belt; kyu grades literally wear no belt. Some style sof Aikido may do it differently of course.


----------



## Jas (Jun 22, 2002)

in Nihon Goshin Aikido we have seven belts:

White (Roko-Kyu)
Yellow (Go-Kyu)
Blue (Yon-Kyu)
Green (San-Kyu)
Purple (Ni-Kyu)
Brown (I-Kyu)
Black (1st Dedree-Sho-Dan)


----------



## kimura (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jas _
> 
> *in Nihon Goshin Aikido we have seven belts:
> 
> ...



I wonder where the principle went, of not comparing your own level to other than yourself ?  Who decide to have level indications in your style. Is it a Japanese invention ?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 22, 2002)

Congratulations.
I know you must have studied hard and worked evenharder to get where you are at this time.  Keep practiceing and learning. 
   Takeing the time to pass on what you know is a great way to not only improve your own techniques but it gives a good feeling inside.
Shadow:asian:


----------



## Jas (Jun 23, 2002)

I cannot honestly say who invented or belt system, I know Shihon Bowe brought Nihon Goshin to America from Japan where he was promoted to black belt but I dont know if he ever held another color belt. My Sensei says belts are only used in class to tell the students level because we do not seperate ranks we all train together in the dojo.


----------



## kimura (Jun 23, 2002)

Shouldn't the technique show the level of the student, and not the belt color ?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kimura _
> 
> *Shouldn't the technique show the level of the student, and not the belt color ? *



This will be a tough argument to win, no matter how sensible--especially in the U.S., the belt system is very ingrained. Parents are the worst--they want little Johnny to get his promotions regularly!


----------



## kimura (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *
> 
> This will be a tough argument to win, no matter how sensible--especially in the U.S., the belt system is very ingrained. Parents are the worst--they want little Johnny to get his promotions regularly! *



I know it is a tough argument, and actually I believe myself it is ok with kids, as they do not have the tools yet of being able to understand technical or mental level. 

In martial arts where there are competition, I find it ok too for grown ups. However, in principle it goes against the whole idea of Aikido which is why I do not like the fact that there are colored belts showing the grades. Why you might ask? Well, simply because when people start showing belts, diplomas, prices etc. they tend to compare themselves with others, and the "man" on top will never be better than the last he beat. This is the situation where people stop developing themselves mentally. They only develop physically, as this is what can be seen in pure physical results. 

Give little Johnny his colored belt, but loose the attachment to it if you (not you specifically arnisador) wants to go beyond _'martial sports'_


----------



## Yari (Jun 24, 2002)

But there is different gradings in Aikido, but a little suttle. In the scandinavian dojos I've been to, 3 kyu is the grade where you are allowed to wear a hakama, and that is a kind of visual aspect of grading. And after that you have the black belt which is a grade.

In this sense you have 3 levels of Aikido: one before hakama, one with hakama and white belt, and hakama with black belt.

But this was just for the fun of it I stated this, because I agree with Kimura. 

/Yari


----------



## Jas (Jun 24, 2002)

In Nihon Goshin Aikido each belt has 10 classical techniques, these are done of of grips and no resistence is offered by Uke, these are done to learn the machanices of a technique. To be promoted you have to demonstrate all 10 techniques of your rank. As a white belt for example you will not learn yellow belt classical techniques or above, but you will learn applications of yellow belt and above. Another example when I was a Yellow belt I learned a move called handshake, I learned to perform it off of a full speed roundhouse and over hand strike but I didnt learn the handshake classical technique until blue belt. So belts are really just to know where you stand in your rank for testing purposes.


----------



## Yari (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jas _
> 
> *In Nihon Goshin Aikido each belt has 10 classical techniques, these are done of of grips and no resistence is offered by Uke, these are done to learn the machanices of a technique. To be promoted you have to demonstrate all 10 techniques of your rank. As a white belt for example you will not learn yellow belt classical techniques or above, but you will learn applications of yellow belt and above. Another example when I was a Yellow belt I learned a move called handshake, I learned to perform it off of a full speed roundhouse and over hand strike but I didnt learn the handshake classical technique until blue belt. So belts are really just to know where you stand in your rank for testing purposes. *



I would really like to see this curriculum. The way it's built up sounds very interesting. Any possibilty of that?

/Yari


----------



## old_sempai (Jun 28, 2002)

:asian: 

Greetings Yari:

The "Classical Techniques" referred to by Jas are nothing more than having Uke and Nage facing each other and slowly learning the body mechanics of breaking a grip, leading Uke and then executing a technique.  For example their technique of Pivot Take Down [a variant of Shihonage - Four Corners Throw] finds Uke's right hand gripping Nage's left [a straight grip].  

Nage leads Uke's hand over to his free hand while simultaneously cross stepping with his left foot, placing it outside of Uke's left foot.

At the same time Nage's right hand grips the exposed palm of Uke's right hand and leads it up ward while twisting Uke's gripped palm inducing pain causing Uke to rise up on his toes, and causing his body to twist around in reaction to the pain.

Nage continues to move underneath Uke's right arm and then steps back with the right foot, going completely under Uke's right arm leading his gripped hand into a down ward spiral to complete the technique.

It's a bit simplified as an explanation but I hope this helps.

As for Belt colors Kano Sama created this system, and when I started NGA in 76 I was told that since vegetable dyes were used during that time in history that the belts were subsequently dyed progressively darker in color until the Black Belt was achieved.

As for student grades some state this is a misnomer since the Japanese word Shodan actually means "Student."  With regard to NGA there are five Kyu grades and follow the Japanese cardinal numbering system:

White - Beginner

Yellow   - 5th level  Go kyu

Blue      - 4th           Yonkyu

Green   -  3rd           Sankyu

Purple  -   2nd          Nikyu

Brown  - 1st level     Ichi kyu or Ikyu

Promotion is based on progressive learning of each set of techniques along with other requirements such as strikes, kicks, self-defense, dealing with weapons, and a sundry assortment of other information. 

Then one moves into the Dan Grades

Shodan - Nidan - Sandan, etc.

Shihan Bowe, who established the first school in 1962 holds the highest grade in this system.

I've been away from the forum for a while, my youner son recently got married and I've also been busy with family gatherings.

Regards

:asian: :asian:


----------



## Yari (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> 
> *:asian:
> 
> ...



Contratulasions!

 


Concerning the techniques how does the "shihonage" evovle in your curriculum? I'm familiur with shihonage, and different variastions.

I'm just curiuos on how Your style "evovls" it...


/Yari


----------



## old_sempai (Jun 28, 2002)

:asian: 

I cannot speak with authority as to the evolution of how the "Pivot Take Down" came into our system except that Shihan Bowe took the techniques he learned in Japan, and from what is told today organized them into a sylabus [and this is fact since he originally had been attending college to become a Physical Education Instructor and later turned to becoming an attorney].

However, without revealing anything I can tell you that there is a move to make the public aware of this style in the very near future on other sites.  And as soon as it becomes fact I'll point you in that direction.

Regards

:asian: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> 
> *I've been away from the forum for a while, my youner son recently got married *



Congratulations!

Are your children martial artists as well?


----------



## old_sempai (Jun 28, 2002)

:asian: 

Thank you.  Both studied when they were in their teens and rose to either 3rd level or 4th level grade.  I'm currently teaching my oldest son privately, but what I'm teaching goes beyond just Nihon Goshin Aikido and includes the other arts that I cross-trained in.

:asian: :asian:


----------

